# ShopFox W1706 14" Bandsaw



## justallan

What's everyones opinion?
I went and opened my big darned mouth this morning and accidently sold my old Wallace bandsaw, so I have to buy another.
I'm really tied between the Shop Fox 14" at $635 with $17 blades or going all out and getting the Grizzly 17" at right at $1,000 to my door with $21-22 blades.
I can get a riser block for the Shop Fox, but is 1hp enough motor to resaw 12", if I even ever needed to?
I think all I NEED is the Shop Fox, but that Grizzly for a grand sure is purdy.


----------



## Kevin

I've never tried to resaw 12" with a 1HP motor so I cannot answer that. I just know that although bigger is not always better, when it comes to band saws it is when you already know you'll be using it for resaw also. Get the Griz if you can't wait for a good old iron to come up on CL.


----------



## Mike1950

I have a 18 jet with a 1 1/2 HP 110 133" blade I think it can resaw a little over 10" It has the power but I do not think I would want to use it for that all day. I question your blade price. I think Griz 17 uses a 131". I buy my blue steel blades for $13 and change If I buy 11 I get 12th free. I think the upscale resaw is $17 and change. this is for 1/2" 3TPI Next buy I will switch to 3/8" which will be a mite cheaper. back to saws. I would take the Griz - I love my jet. But then again for the heavy work I have a old brute like Kevins...


----------



## Sprung

Allan, I agree with Kevin - go for the Grizzly.

I've got a 14" Delta w/ riser block that I absolutely love and that serves me very well, but I've already started thinking about upgrading to a 17" Grizzly down the road sometime, unless some old iron like the big saws Mike and Kevin have cross my path sometime. I've resawn 9" with my 14" and that was about what it could realistically handle with an extremely slow feed rate.

Since you do a lot of harvesting of wood, even though you've got the mill and your chainsaws, etc, I would imagine that a larger and more powerful bandsaw would serve you much better for cutting stuff up and a smaller scale than the mill or chainsaws.


----------



## Schroedc

From what I can tell, The 14 inch Shop fox looks like a Rockwell/Jet clone. If you were going with a 14 inch saw I'd recommend looking around for an older Rockwell/Delta or Jet one and saving some coin. If I had the money and had to choose between the two, I'd get the Grizzly for a couple reasons, Larger capacity, and from reviews I was reading it looks like a better saw. The Shop Fox tended to be a bit hit or miss from what I was seeing.


----------



## Mike1950

https://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/5432620609.html
A brute I know I have one- should be cheaper.

https://spokane.craigslist.org/hvo/5436912429.html know nothing about these

https://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/5429858508.html

https://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/5381393189.html

https://bozeman.craigslist.org/tls/5387021691.html

https://bozeman.craigslist.org/tls/5355718399.html


----------



## Kevin

Allen if you can wait you can find deals like Mike posted and this one. I was just in Haltom City yesterday I could have picked this up for you - it's a better saw than the Griz for the same money . . . .


----------



## justallan

Thanks guys. Dang, shoot, shoot, dang, shoot.
Without a doubt I want the Grizzly and I know it's the right decision.
We'll see if I can't fight the need it now syndrome.


----------



## Mike1950

justallan said:


> Thanks guys. Dang, shoot, shoot, dang, shoot.
> Without a doubt I want the Grizzly and I know it's the right decision.
> We'll see if I can't fight the need it now syndrome.



I would look at the rockwell on the south side- if you would come that far. You probably could finance the trip by bringing a load of elder burl with ya and sellin in to a crabby  . I guaranty it will cut anything you put in it............


----------



## Mike1950

ps it is 600+ lbs though... and almost 7'


----------



## woodtickgreg

Get the Grizz or look for old iron. I like old iron when it comes to machinery but the Grizz saws are good buys for the money.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Have you looked at the Rikon saws? The 10-325 is a great 14" saw. Their 18" pro model looks to be a serious saw for a heck of a price as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

JR Custom Calls said:


> Have you looked at the Rikon saws? The 10-325 is a great 14" saw. Their 18" pro model looks to be a serious saw for a heck of a price as well.


And Rikon gives a 5 year warranty and excellent customer service.


----------



## Kevin

I didn't know Rikon made an 18" saw. I'd take a close look at that one for sure considering their warranty and customer service on top of their acclaimed quality.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> I didn't know Rikon made an 18" saw. I'd take a close look at that one for sure considering their warranty and customer service on top of their acclaimed quality.


Yep. This will for sure be my next bandsaw http://www.rikontools.com/productpage_10-346.html From a quick look online, it appears to have went down in cost since last time I looked. Looks like it can be had for just under $2k http://www.woodcraft.com/product/41...ional-bandsaw-with-4hp-motor-model-10346.aspx


----------



## Sprung

And Rikon machines are 15% off right now, but I think only through Sunday - at least at Woodcraft that's the case.


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> Yep. This will for sure be my next bandsaw http://www.rikontools.com/productpage_10-346.html From a quick look online, it appears to have went down in cost since last time I looked. Looks like it can be had for just under $2k http://www.woodcraft.com/product/41...ional-bandsaw-with-4hp-motor-model-10346.aspx



That's a heck of a saw.


----------



## Sprung

JR Custom Calls said:


> Yep. This will for sure be my next bandsaw http://www.rikontools.com/productpage_10-346.html From a quick look online, it appears to have went down in cost since last time I looked. Looks like it can be had for just under $2k http://www.woodcraft.com/product/41...ional-bandsaw-with-4hp-motor-model-10346.aspx



Crap, looks like I've found my next bandsaw too!


----------



## Mike1950

that would be a scary sucker with 19" of blade showing......... NICE saw


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Mike1950 said:


> that would be a scary sucker with 19" of blade showing......... NICE saw


And 4 HP!!! Scary as heck, in every way possible. But good lord can you imagine what that thing is capable of cutting?? My 14" does 13" resaw with a 1.5hp motor without hesitation...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

JR Custom Calls said:


> And 4 HP!!! Scary as heck, in every way possible. But good lord can you imagine what that thing is capable of cutting?? My 14" does 13" resaw with a 1.5hp motor without hesitation...


 I have a carbide tip blade for mine and when it is on and 13" up I think about it. Mine is only 2 hP but I think in 1951 the horses were larger........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## David Van Asperen

I have the 10-325 Rikon-- I think that is the model number the 14 inch with 12 plus resaw . I have cut some 12 inch walnut with quite acceptable results. I went pretty slow with a3/4 inch wood slicer re-saw blade. I do not use it as much as I had planned when I bought it but I was hoping to be able to retire by now (another story).
I think it is a good saw but I really have not had any other saw to compare it to. Very good customer service from my little dealings with them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> I have a carbide tip blade for mine and when it is on and 13" up I think about it. Mine is only 2 hP but I think in 1951 the horses were larger........



That's what I've also heard but there is also a limit to available HP old or new, due to circuit limitations the machine is on. HP ratings can also be very misleading. For example when the 5HP motor went out on my table saw I replaced it with the 5.5HP motor out of my shop vac and it wouldn't cut tooth picks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> I didn't know Rikon made an 18" saw. I'd take a close look at that one for sure considering their warranty and customer service on top of their acclaimed quality.



There is one on Austin CL for $900, looks mighty clean.....


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> There is one on Austin CL for $900, looks mighty clean.....



I need a 14" saw. I just missed a super clean nearly mint old delta with enclosed cabinet yesterday for $485. I didn't buy it (nnow it is gone) because I am not buying any more machinery until my next pallet sale and I think I just sold another one this afternoon. If so, I will be seriously looking for a 14" rockwell/delta.


----------



## Tony

I've got a 14" Rockwell with enclosed base, love it!


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> I've got a 14" Rockwell with enclosed base, love it!



Saw teaser.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Saw teaser.



By the way, I paid $250 for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> By the way, I paid $250 for it.



Now you're trying to get banned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> By the way, I paid $250 for it.



I paid $150 for my 14" Delta - but ended up making money off my saw when I sold the Stanley 77 that was attached to the base.


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> I paid $150 for my 14" Delta - but ended up making money off my saw when I sold the Stanley 77 that was attached to the base.



And you're trying to be the first test target for my new DIY cruise missile . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> And you're trying to be the first test target for my new DIY cruise missile . . . .



Don't worry Matt, we can start our own Forum. I was thinking about it, I think it should be www.soyouwantmywood.com
Killer idea, I know!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Don't worry Matt, we can start our own Forum. I was thinking about it, I think it should be www.soyouwantmywood.com
> Killer idea, I know!!!!!!!!!



I will nearly pay you to do it lol. And you will need the seed money believe me unless your time is worth zero negative money. 

(just kidding I love you guys)

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950

There was a fairly new grz 17" last month here for $450 he was moving out of state. I thought about it but I already have 2 bandsaws... It was nice..... there are a lot of bandsaws around here if you watch for them. the griz sold in 2 days. i should bought it- It would have been great bait for a certain Mt. gentleman with elder burl.....but I did not.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> There was a fairly new grz 17" last month here for $450 he was moving out of state. I thought about it but I already have 2 bandsaws... It was nice..... there are a lot of bandsaws around here if you watch for them. the griz sold in 2 days. i should bought it- It would have been great bait for a certain Mt. gentleman with elder burl.....but I did not.....



I'm kicking myself for not buying the delta yesterday. It was in Ft. Worth and I was already going to be in Haltom City anyway, but he couldn't meet me until after 5 and I had to get fitted for a suit in Plano at 5 which is in the opposite direction so it was a tight schedule. Plus, when I put spending constraints on myself I try to stick with them and rarely break them unless it is one of those once-in-a-lifetime buys and this wasn't. But it was worth every last nickel he was asking - you don't find the full cabinet saws with new bearings and tires and the mint condition appearance (original paint) like that saw was very often - they come up every year or so at best.

But alas, it wasn't meant to be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> I need a 14" saw. I just missed a super clean nearly mint old delta with enclosed cabinet yesterday for $485. I didn't buy it (nnow it is gone) because I am not buying any more machinery until my next pallet sale and I think I just sold another one this afternoon. If so, I will be seriously looking for a 14" rockwell/delta.


I'll give you my delta Rockwell 14" 2 speed enclosed base if you wanna come get it and restore it. Really just needs bearings, paint, an upper guide and the grunion welded


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'll give you my delta Rockwell 14" 2 speed enclosed base if you wanna come get it and restore it. Really just needs bearings, paint, an upper guide and the grunion welded



Didn't we have a thread about that saw?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I'm kicking myself for not buying the delta yesterday. It was in Ft. Worth and I was already going to be in Haltom City anyway, but he couldn't meet me until after 5 and I had to get fitted for a suit in Plano at 5 which is in the opposite direction so it was a tight schedule. Plus, when I put spending constraints on myself I try to stick with them and rarely break them unless it is one of those once-in-a-lifetime buys and this wasn't. But it was worth every last nickel he was asking - you don't find the full cabinet saws with new bearings and tires and the mint condition appearance (original paint) like that saw was very often - they come up every year or so at best.
> 
> But alas, it wasn't meant to be.



a better one will come along- I almost bought a 14- but I did not and bought the jet 18- absolutely No regrets ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Didn't we have a thread about that saw?


Yes. I was going to restore it... Then lost interest and realized it would be more trouble than it was worth for me. I've tried giving it away and nobody wants it, despite everyone saying what a great saw it is


----------



## Kevin

If it will fit in a LFRB I'll pay shipping. 

Joking aside can you find the link for it easily and provide here? just out of curiosity.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> If it will fit in a LFRB I'll pay shipping.
> 
> Joking aside can you find the link for it easily and provide here? just out of curiosity.


http://woodbarter.com/threads/rebuilding-an-old-delta-rockwell.16941/

It's currently sitting in my shop in several pieces. Some zip locks with nuts/bolts, then the big pieces are disassembled as much as they can be so I can fit them in places on my shelves to stay out of the way. Hate to see it sitting around not getting used, but I barely make time to get out in the shop and make calls... definitely don't have time to work on it. Wish I did, would be nice to have another bandsaw.


----------



## Tony

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/tls/5430985890.html

@Kevin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

I hit CL semi-regularly looking at bandsaws and pretty much wade through a ton of cheap crapsmen ones never to find deals like you guys are. Guy ess I'll keep looking seems they are out there.

Edit: I take that back I am finding them today.


----------



## justallan

My biggest problem is that I decide that I want something and I generally want it right friggin' now!
I went and took a look at a friends Rikon 14" bandsaw last night and am pretty darned impressed. I did notice that the Rikon has a much bigger work table. Other than that it seemed to be the same machine and I think it would be plenty big for what I need.
I'll go take a look on Monday and see what happens.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'll give you my delta Rockwell 14" 2 speed enclosed base if you wanna come get it and restore it. Really just needs bearings, paint, an upper guide and the grunion welded


Grunion? That's a fish, lol. But I know you meant trunion. I would just replace the trunion and not mess with even trying to weld it, my time is worth more.


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/tls/5430985890.html
> 
> @Kevin



Lot of rust on that one, I see the Belt cover is missing too. Needing motor work I'd probably only offer 200 max.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Lot of rust on that one, I see the Belt cover is missing too. Needing motor work I'd probably only offer 200 max.



That's funny, exactly what I PM'ed Kevin.


----------



## CWS

Sprung said:


> I paid $150 for my 14" Delta - but ended up making money off my saw when I sold the Stanley 77 that was attached to the base.


 See Tony.You never tell your first. Somebody aways has a story to outdo ya.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

CWS said:


> See Tony.You never tell your first. Somebody aways has a story to outdo ya.



I just had a guy pay me $10K to haul off all is expensive shop equipment.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## justallan

Well, I couldn't help myself, I got the Shop Fox. I think it will do everything I want and it's plenty darned solid for sure. If I need I can get a riser block for $60 later, but just can't see where I want it. That could change.
They did have a Laguna with a bigger table and 12" resaw for a comparable price, but it had friction guides, which is half of my gripes with the saw I am selling now.
I looked at the Jet 14" with 12" resaw capabilities and think it was basically the same machine as the Shop Fox for more money.
I left the place with the bandsaw, 7 blades, a couple new router bits and 20 foam paintbrushes for right at $700, so I'm pretty happy.
Now I just have to clean my little wood room and get my old saw out of the way!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

justallan said:


> Well, I couldn't help myself, I got the Shop Fox. I think it will do everything I want and it's plenty darned solid for sure. If I need I can get a riser block for $60 later, but just can't see where I want it. That could change.
> They did have a Laguna with a bigger table and 12" resaw for a comparable price, but it had friction guides, which is half of my gripes with the saw I am selling now.
> I looked at the Jet 14" with 12" resaw capabilities and think it was basically the same machine as the Shop Fox for more money.
> I left the place with the bandsaw, 7 blades, a couple new router bits and 20 foam paintbrushes for right at $700, so I'm pretty happy.
> Now I just have to clean my little wood room and get my old saw out of the way!


Pics or it didn't happen

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## justallan

I suppose I can run out and snap a pic of my Tundra, cause that's where it's gonna live for part of the day anyhow. One of the guys ripped a brake line off his truck, so guess what I'm doing as quick as I get done feeding.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## justallan

Here ya go.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## justallan

Well crap, I didn't notice the words "fragile" on the boxes when they loaded them. This might not be the right saw for me after all.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Be shure to do a review of it as you unpack it and assemble it so other folks that may be considering it can learn from you. New equipment is always fun, and it all starts with unpacking the boxes and seeing how well it was packed or not. It's gonna be cool Alan.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## justallan

Well it's together, with the right amount of parts and they're all in the right places.
My big mistake was my usual, not unpacking every last piece out of the boxes before I started putting things together. I figured, well crap I don't get directions or nothing! Of course the last thing in the box is the corrections (AKA directions).
Box #1 is the stand. The door is already attached for you when you get it, so the only thing you have to do is put on the feet.
Box #2 is everything else. The first piece out is the band saw with the mounting bolts in a bag on top. GET SOME FRIGGIN' HELP LIFTING THIS THING! It's heavy, awkward and will break you if you end up under it.
At this point you pull out the last piece of Styrofoam to get to the rest of the parts and find the book, but up until now you didn't need it anyway.
I left the table connected to the trunnion and attached them to the machine rather easily. It has two alignment pins and two bolts.
The fence rails have two bolts each for the front and rear rail.
The guides were the one part that I had read bad reviews on and it ends up a case of common sense. The book explains it pretty decent, but I will add that on the side to side guides there is one bolt locking both guides in place. DO NOT loosen the locking bolt finger tight, leave it snug enough that while you are adjusting one guide the other stays where you put it, then after you get them both where you want them tighten up the locking bolt.
I think this thing looks to be built pretty decent, we'll find out tomorrow.
I'm almost ashamed to say that there are more difficult pen kits to assemble than this thing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

Looks good! I also see a little sawdust on it!


----------



## justallan

I had to cut a couple scraps, didn't I? That would be like doing battle with a box of ice cream trying to get a bowlful and then not eating a single bite.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Carter makes some great guides if you ever want to upgrade them. I hear the blade that comes with them is crap and dulls almost instantly, lol. But it sounds like you already have spares. Nice review Alan. New tools are so much fun!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

I think these guides will work great, I had just read some bad reviews on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

Well, after getting the freebie blade off and putting on a 3/8" 6 TPI blade, tweaking on the guides a bit more and playing with the tensioner some, this thing is working great.
It doesn't feel the difference between 3/4" wood and 3 1/2", but I didn't push it much. I'm pretty impressed that I can re-saw the 3 1/2" piece and keep it between .035-.040 thick, with the 6 TPI blade even.
My one gripe so far is to use the cross slide and fence at one time I can't get much thinner than an inch, but a piece of scrap on the fence will cure that problem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan

I forgot to add a pic of my fine paper making skills.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I think someone is going to be playing with their new toy alot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS

We all love new tools. Enjoy!


----------



## justallan

Someone needs to be playing with the new toy, ALOT!
This mess is one of the biggest reasons I needed a new saw. I need to spend some quality time just cutting blanks and tossing out the scraps.
This picture is after I tossed out 4 big boxes of scrap for kindling. Yes, I think I may have cried a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## kweinert

justallan said:


> Someone needs to be playing with the new toy, ALOT!
> This mess is one of the biggest reasons I needed a new saw. I need to spend some quality time just cutting blanks and tossing out the scraps.
> This picture is after I tossed out 4 big boxes of scrap for kindling. Yes, I think I may have cried a bit.
> 
> View attachment 97554



Can I show this picture to my wife just to prove that I'm not the only one? :)

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## justallan

I was once told that I do a great job setting a bad example.
If it wasn't for me, a lot of you would look like pigs. Your welcome!

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Funny 2


----------



## David Van Asperen

justallan said:


> Someone needs to be playing with the new toy, ALOT!
> This mess is one of the biggest reasons I needed a new saw. I need to spend some quality time just cutting blanks and tossing out the scraps.
> This picture is after I tossed out 4 big boxes of scrap for kindling. Yes, I think I may have cried a bit.
> 
> View attachment 97554


I too have to cry just a little when I purge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

You'll be amazed how much longer pieces you can cut if you turn that saw perpendicular to the wall.


justallan said:


> Someone needs to be playing with the new toy, ALOT!
> This mess is one of the biggest reasons I needed a new saw. I need to spend some quality time just cutting blanks and tossing out the scraps.
> This picture is after I tossed out 4 big boxes of scrap for kindling. Yes, I think I may have cried a bit.
> 
> View attachment 97554

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## gman2431

SENC said:


> You'll be amazed how much longer pieces you can cut if you turn that saw perpendicular to the wall.



Isn't it already perpendicular since it meets the wall at a 90? Parallel to the wall would allow the longer cut correct?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC

gman2431 said:


> Isn't it already perpendicular since it meets the wall at a 90? Parallel to the wall would allow the longer cut correct?


It would certainly be clearer to suggest that the saw blade be parallel to the wall. I tend the think of blades running perpendicular to the saw body just because of saw body orientation, but that may not be how others see it. Either way, it was funny to me imagining Allan restricting himself to 18" chunks because of the wall behind the table.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

SENC said:


> It would certainly be clearer to suggest that the saw blade be parallel to the wall. I tend the think of blades running perpendicular to the saw body just because of saw body orientation, but that may not be how others see it. Either way, it was funny to me imagining Allan restricting himself the 18" chunks because of the wall behind the table.



Just giving ya a hard time man!


----------



## woodtickgreg

I think it needs to be on wheels, then you can put it where you want it as needed. Works for me, just sayin.......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan

I had it the other way, then switched it and just now switched it back to use it, LOL
Wheels would be great, but I'm far to cheap to buy the wheel kit when I can cuss about it for two years before I decide to make a dolly for it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

justallan said:


> I had it the other way, then switched it and just now switched it back to use it, LOL
> Wheels would be great, but I'm far to cheap to buy the wheel kit when I can cuss about it for two years before I decide to make a dolly for it.



I had a mobile base for mine but took it out. I didn't like the saw moving at all, even just "swaying " a little. JMO

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

